# Looking for sporty diabetics for Sweet magazine interview



## NicolaJ (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi all

I hope it's OK to post here with this request. I'm a freelance journalist and I sometimes write for Sweet magazine (www.sweetmagazine.org). I once interviewed Matt Cops for the magazine and he recommended that I join up here looking for more people to interview.

It's a healthy living/lifestyle magazine for people with diabetes or their families. I write for the well-being pages and - as I'm very sporty myself - I tend to interview sporty diabetics. Although I've interviewed a couple of professional sports-people, most tend to be amateur/weekend warrior. The sport doesn't matter - I've talked to rugby players, yoga teachers, ballet dancers, triathletes...

The interview and resulting article are designed to be an inspiring piece about managing diabetes as someone who does sport. Or, if you struggle with managing the balance, what the challenges are and how you've tried to overcome them.

Anyway - to cut a long post short! - if there's anyone on here who is sporty, type 1, and would be interested in being interviewed for the magazine, can you get in touch?

Many thanks to all. Nicola


----------



## Northerner (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi NicolaJ, welcome to the forum! I'll send you a private message on the subject.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 11, 2009)

*Mountains for Active Diabetics*

Hi Nicola J
If you're interested in writing about climbing, mountain walking / trekking, skiing, mountain biking, orienteering, adventure racing etc with diabetes, then you might also like to post on http://www.diabetic.friendsinhighplaces.org/ Mountains for Active Diabetics (MAD) is an informal grouping of people with all types of diabetes, throughout the world. Feel free to PM me for further information, but personally, I'm not prepared to go public in SWEET magazine.


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 11, 2009)

Hmm sporty diabetic, don't look this way!! Maybe next year I could answer yes to it!! Good luck.


----------



## NicolaJ (Sep 11, 2009)

Northener - I'll check my PMs, thanks.

Copepod, great recommendation, thank you!


----------



## katie (Sep 11, 2009)

If i ever get back into Fencing i'll let you know


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 11, 2009)

katie said:


> If i ever get back into Fencing i'll let you know



You good at fencing, I need a post and rail in my new gaff, about 4 foot, and about 30 metres, need to clear some bush too but I can do that if you want? You do mates rates?


(sorry couldn't resist!)


----------



## NicolaJ (Sep 13, 2009)

Katie, please do - I'd love to interview a fencer


----------

